# Tweetlejuice



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 21, 2009)

Tweetlejuice - CollegeHumor video


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 21, 2009)

This was one of my favorite movies as a teenager.

And in Daniel's words [SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine too. I bought the DVD not that long ago... 

There are also several kids' movies I like because I watched them so many times with my kids when they were younger, like _Ghostbusters_, _Pee Wee's Big Adventure_, _Ernest Goes to Jail_, _Ernest Scared Stupid_, _My Cousin Vinny_, _Milo and Otis_, etc.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 21, 2009)

Edward scissor hands, Feed me seymour...And then I could get into the mushy chick flicks - pretty in pink, breakfast club, St. Elmo's fire, Mystic Pizza...etc....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 21, 2009)

Hated _Edward Scissorhands_, although I generally like Johnny Depp.

_Breakfast Club_ was great. _Pretty in Pink_ so-so.

Another one they liked and I didn't was... ???... about a really annoying imaginary friend, and it was that role that made the movie negative for me... tip of the tongue thing going on here... frustrating.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry...It's not coming to me either...Be back - 80's search   The only thing I could come up with : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101775/ (drop dead Fred) (don't know this one)

Altough, I was also a fan of "Somekind of Wonderful"....Just sayin'  And all of the animal house kinda movies...


And all of the Porky's trilogies - sentimental - I watched them with my dad and I still remember howling at everything in those movies.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes! That's it. _Drop Dead Fred_. What an irritating character that was.


----------

